# Tucker's 1969 Stingray Midget



## stoney (Apr 18, 2019)

Picked this up this weekend. Cleaned it some, needs more than I can give it. Bars are dated '68/'69, crank is dated '69. Side stamped rear S-7. Front is Schwinn Approved Model 200 hub. It is Sky Blue under the "garden art" blue. I cleaned a few areas with WD40.  Will probably move it on.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Apr 24, 2019)

I had  to look twice at the name on the seat before realizing it wasn't a vulgarity. i was thinking that a kid that is small enough to ride that shouldn't talk like that.


----------



## ddmrk (May 10, 2019)

How much are you going to ask for it


----------



## stoney (May 12, 2019)

Sorry I was away for 12 days and did not check The CABE. The bike moved on 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Cristian sanchez (Aug 13, 2019)

Still got it ?


----------



## stoney (Aug 13, 2019)

Bike was sold


----------

